# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  how to install sql 2005 cluster active/active mode

## alex

Hi, 
did somebody already installed sql 2005 cluster active/active mode ?

Looking for books or guides on this subjects

Thanks
Alex

----------


## alzdba

check out http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...0(SQL.90).aspx

----------

